# Need a show name for Luca :)



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

PS: I am going to do Pony Club, A&P shows and local competitions with him. 
This includes in-hand and general riding. (for example: best walk...best trot...)
Maybe I'll also do some jumping.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I really like his registered name, it's original and sounds cool!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I like Arufusson too but if only you knew how unoriginal it actually is... I'll tell you.

His father was Young Rufus, a very succesful pacer in New Zealand, won over one million dollars and sired many foals. Luca was one of them. His owner couldn't decide what name to register him with so he just called him A-Rufus-son. Like, a son of Rufus. A Rufus son. :shock: That's why I'm not really a fan of that name...although it sounds quite cool. Hah, I just had a thought...if he had been a filly, would he have called Luca "Arufusdaughter"? :lol: probably not. Can't even be pronounced properly, lol.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah, I was pronouncing it Ah-RUFF-uh-son. Some times you just have to wonder about how people come up with names. Could be worse, my old mare's registered name was Wallianna, and there's a horse at the barn whose name is Secret Squirrel.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I used to pronounce it like that, too, but then I found out what it really was :shock:

I call him Ah-ra-fusson (lol) as a nickname...I have lots of weord nicknames for him:

-Luke
-Lucesicle 
-Arufussy (cos he's a fussy dude)
-Fusson
-Aruf 
-Whickler 
-GOS (grumpy old stallion, although he's a young gelding....but he's grumpy!)
-Grump
-Horsicle 

Weird nicknames :lol:

Hmm...do you have any ideas for some good show names that would suit him? 
I only have three options so far, but they aren't that good....just some back-of-the-head ideas :lol:


----------

